
My Grandpa Really Did Enjoy a Better Shave - ktodyruik
https://medium.com/@ktodyruik/my-grandpa-really-did-enjoy-a-better-shave-adbf3383224c
======
ksherlock
Your grandpa's grandpa used a straight edge razor.

~~~
ktodyruik
Yeah. I know. :) They sell them at the shaving shop I mentioned in the post.
Scary. I don't think I'm at that stage yet. I think I'll stick with my safety
razor for a while.

